# How I really discovered Mythic Scribes



## Reaver (Nov 26, 2013)

*HEY THERE FELLOW SCRIBES!

Your old Moderator pal Reaver here. 

Ever wonder how I really discovered Mythic Scribes?

Here's a repost of an entry I made in June of 2012.  ENJOY!!
*


How did I discover Mythic Scribes? Well, it wasn't easy. In fact, you could say that it was a roll of the dice.


_*I woke up to find myself in a raucous, smoke-hazed and unfamiliar tavern filled with dwarves, orcs, elves, half-giants and humans...My gold, armor and weapons were gone and I needed to find out where I was and how I had gotten here. Deep down I knew that it wasn't going to be easy.*_


​*Member*_ encounters can be with brazen plagarists or haughty wannabes, thus making __it difficult for the party to distinguish each encounter for what it is. (In fact, the encounter could be with a writer only prostituting him / herself as it pleases them, an elderly blogger, or even a goblin.) In addition to the offering of the usual fare, the member is 30% likely to know valuable information, 15% likely to make something up in order to gain a reward, and 20% likely to be, or be with, a thief. You may find it useful to use the sub-table below to see which sort of member encounter takes place:
_​_
_00 – 10 Slovenly troll
11 – 25 Brazen plagarist
26 – 35 Cheap spammer
36 – 50 Bored teenager
51 – 65 Saucy hobbyist
66 – 75 Blue lotus
76 – 85 Elder dwarf
86 – 90 Social butterfly
91 – 92 Grey sage
93 – 94 Caged maiden
95 – 98 Legendary sidekick
99 – 00 Black dragon
​


Inspired by *The Random Harlot Table* in the *Original Dungeon Master's Guide*
Copyright 1976, TSR (Artistic license by Reaver.)*

*​


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 26, 2013)

I claim "Aged Madam" I mean "Grey Sage" as my sobriquet!


----------



## Reaver (Nov 26, 2013)

CupofJoe said:


> I claim "Aged Madam" I mean "Grey Sage" as my sobriquet!



From Blue Lotus down are all current or former members of The Scriptorium, including the great Grey Sage.


----------



## Phietadix (Nov 26, 2013)

So the rest of us are saucy hobbyists at best? With only seven members above that? Nice way to compliment the Forum Reaver.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Nov 26, 2013)

I rolled 21.


----------



## Scribble (Nov 26, 2013)

73 - Blue Lotus? 

What the heck does that mean?


----------



## Scribble (Nov 26, 2013)

Svrtnsse said:


> I rolled 21.



Dude, you totally copied that from somewhere.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Nov 26, 2013)

Scribble said:


> Dude, you totally copied that from somewhere.



Did not. I have an authothotkey script for generating random numbers between 1 and a 100.



> ^#r::
> ClipSaved := ClipboardAll
> Random, rand, 1, 100
> Sleep 100
> ...



Don't laugh, I'm not much of a coder, but it does the job.


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 26, 2013)

Who in Mythic tavern hasn't awoke after trying to drink the Waitress under the table. Some lost their gold, other lost more then that. Some took home some new friends from the night before, they be small, but they make even the toughest dance without music.
The price paid for a lively night before.
The sight before the scream, that wink and toothless grin from the victor of the night of drinking.
After the scream, that evil laugh.


----------



## Reaver (Nov 27, 2013)

Svrtnsse said:


> Did not. I have an authothotkey script for generating random numbers between 1 and a 100.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't laugh, I'm not much of a coder, but it does the job.




You could take the easy route and use this site:


----------



## Reaver (Nov 28, 2013)

Scribble said:


> 73 - Blue Lotus?
> 
> What the heck does that mean?



Blue Lotus is a much loved, greatly respected, member-errant. I've not seen her about in quite a while.


----------

